# Choice for circa £425.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

To pair with the ACS Minima I thought the Rocket Faustino (50mm burrs) or the Eureka Specialita (55mm burrs)

The Rocket is about £50 more, but has slightly smaller burrs and probably noisier than the Eureka. But weighs a good 2 kg more.

Both aesthetically okay for me, so what would sway you from one or the other?

cheersd


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Presumably you went an on demand grinder to run With beans in the hopper ? Is this how you arrived at these two choices ?


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, I may be a tad ignorant here, but I don't see a doser being suitable for my very limited use. Too much maintenance or cleaning for just an espresso or two per day. If that's what you were referring to.? Is there another option?

Oh! And space, they are both relatively compact.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I would have thought a Niche. They are £500.00, but I think there is one the For Sale section for about £400.00


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Single dosing. Only adding in the amount of beans you need each cup of coffee.

that way the rest of your beans can be kept somewhere air tight and you don't have to purge the grinder of stale grounds every time you make a cup of coffee

The niche in the for sale section would be my choice, but maybe I'm biased


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I use a Niche with my Minima, great combo....


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I use a Niche with my Minima, great combo....


 Ah! Just read a few recommendations for the Niche above from Fez and GrowlingDog.

And now, just ploughing through your in depth review of this rather extraordinary machine!

It looks like I may have to find a few more pennies, but I can see it'll be well worth it.

cheers


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I am sure there is a Niche in the for sale area.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jony said:


> I am sure there is a Niche in the for sale area.


 There is the chap want £420 for it but is open to sensible offers. It's only 8 months old, so just about run in. He was offered £360 but declined, not surprising as it was a cheeky offer, but OP should try a more sensible £400, you never know, he might take it.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks great for single drinks, weigh the beans in and get virtually the same out.

Looking at the Niche a bit further, and I see from YouTube, if making several drinks then the process is repeat and repeat this for as many drinks as needed.

I'm tempted to say add a slightly bigger hopper and you could have the best of both worlds.....if that takes one's fancy. Okay it may defeat some of the objectives but why not for those who may want this option?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Is that a Yes or No then. What other grinder was you looking at maybe a Mazzer.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Jony said:


> Is that a Yes or No then. What other grinder was you looking at maybe a Mazzer.


 Nope....I'll have to decide if the Niche single dosing is for me. Don't see why not!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nicholasj said:


> Nope....I'll have to decide if the Niche single dosing is for me. Don't see why not!


 Hence my original question, those grinders, in your first post will need a hopper With a fair few beans in them as they retain about 5-6 grams each time.

The burrs on the niche will out perform those small flst burrs everytime.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

+ = per bag.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nicholasj said:


> Looks great for single drinks, weigh the beans in and get virtually the same out.
> 
> Looking at the Niche a bit further, and I see from YouTube, if making several drinks then the process is repeat and repeat this for as many drinks as needed.
> 
> I'm tempted to say add a slightly bigger hopper and you could have the best of both worlds.....if that takes one's fancy. Okay it may defeat some of the objectives but why not for those who may want this option


 It does not have a hooper or a timer, which youd need to do multiple doses. So....


----------

